# Fishing Licences in Spain



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi
Another question from me as we are getting closer and closer to the big move!

My husband would like to take up fishing again once we have settled in Spain. This would mainly be on Lake Vinuela and maybe some sea fishing (from the beach). The question is, what are the current rules and regulations regarding licences needed for this and how do you go about obtaining said licences.

Thanks again to you fabulous people of this forum


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's muy complicado.

Here is a post from not long ago that may be of use, you should follow the links as there are some useful user comments amongst them.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/356425-fishing-licence.html

I believe that in Andalucia, assuming that is the area you will be in from your post, for a freshwater license an exam is required amongst other things.
Saltwater fishing I think only requires a different license that wont require an exam.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

And the exam is in Spanish apparently.
Im looking into this as well now im settled and it looks like beach fishing is my only option till i learn more Spanish.
Not a problem but the summer months may be hard finding spots and i think some areas don't allow fishing from their beached during certain months...a bit of research still to be done.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This is a comment from one of the links in the other thread.




> Just completed the course in Malaga for freshwater fishing licence. Started Friday afternoon, spread over three days culminating in written exam today (Sunday). Although I do understand Spanish, the course tutor translated everything and the exam was a multiple choice test which was easy to complete with the tutors help.
> The course cost €50.
> We now have to wait up to 6 weeks for the registration number and licence to arrive. I have to take out insurance (approx. €10) and also pay the licence fee (approx. €45 for 5 years).
> Then I can fish legally and without risk of heavy fines.
> ...


The same guy also offers his contact details in his next post.


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you both for your responses. We had a suspicion that it wasn't as simple as going to the post office and filling in a form and paying the fee! Will now have to look into this into more depth. Obviously not an urgent thing to get done for the immediate future but it is good to know what is involved. Thanks again.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

As for fishing on lake vinuela . You are not allowed although I have seen locals fishing. Btw where are you moving to as we have a home not far from the lake. I've fished from caleta de velez lots of times and have never been approached by anyone re a licence. My advice is just take gear that you can afford to loose. Excuse the pun but I think the police have bigger fish to fry than worrying about an unlicensed fisherman. Pm me if need anymore info and I'll be glad to help if I can.


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Swerve . Thanks for the info - that is going to disappoint my hubby as it was the lake vinuela he especially wanted to fish. Is that the case for all lakes in the area?
We are moving to Pasada de Granadillo - tiny hamlet south of Canillas de Aceituno.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi I emailed the [email protected] and this was the reply. The start of a minefield me thinks but below are the people you need to contact. Good luck. 

Good morning, yes is allowed but you need a licence and you can get it in málaga.

Junta de Andalucía
Delegación de Agricultura, Pesca y Medio Ambiente
Edificio de Usos Múltiples, Avenida de la Aurora. 47, 5ª Planta. CP: 29002 , Málaga ( Málaga )

Teléfono:951 038 247Fax:951 038 250Correo electrónico:[email protected]


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for obtaining that information Swerve. At least we know now that it is allowed - just now need to prepare for the battle to get the licence.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

a friend of mine was fishing the other evening i think last friday sept 18th on the breakwater in torreblanca about 2km from fuengirola. some guys in uniform asked him had he a licence and when he said no, he was told he will have to obtain one and if not he would be fined 1000 euro. he has always fished there when he is over and this never happened before. i am sure lots of members are familiar with the breakwater i am referring to. he is wondering if the law has changed as in june , july, and august there are always at least 10 and sometimes up to 20 people fishing on the wall as it is commonly known to the english speaking population. has anyone come across this recently. could they be chancers,?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... or maybe they've all done the correct thing and got a licence.

Ignorance is no excuse!


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sure a lot more would get a license if you didn't have to jump through as many hoops.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

I wouldn't 

Never have seen the attraction of bothering fish


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... or maybe they've all done the correct thing and got a licence.
> 
> Ignorance is no excuse!


in june to august it would be hard to find a non spanish person fishing on the breakwater in torreblanca as anyone who knows the area is well aware of. i have been swimming there for the past 25 and more years. i repeat i have never seen any person being asked to produce any form of paperwork. in the summer months mainly july and august the town hall take on young men and women to patrol the beaches and surrounding areas on the beachside, for bad behaviour etc. i have seen them moving people fishing away from the areas where people swim and over to a rocky area where the water is deeper and there is no chance of adults and children standing on hooks etc which from time to time become detached. i know a couple of families from madrid who have holiday apts in torreblanca and i have texted them. when i told them that a licence was asked for to the person i and they know they said they have not or will not be getting one unless they somehow are given a present of a boat.


----------



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

*Fishing Licence*

Having read all the posts so far on this subject, on this site and others, I am still unaware of the requirements for a fishing licence. Having read elsewhere that a licence can simply be purchased at a certain location in Cadiz, for all of Andalucia; then a certain tackle shop locally; then at the Junta de Andalucia in velez-Malaga (my area) I am totally confused. Surely someone out there has obtained a fishing licence recently, the laws cannot change that rapidly?
I only want to fish from a kayak, have owned a fishing boat in UK for 30 years, operating out of a Cornish port, with no requirements other than common sense and insurance. 
Can someone please give some definitive, up-to-date guidance? The thought of wasting three days for a simple exam in Malaga is a nightmare.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

*Fishing licence*

Here is a post from another forum below Hopefully it will help. 

I've also read that you can get a licence from Cadiz. I'm going to Cadiz in a few weeks time so if anyone can confirm this and point me in the right direct. Also are licences renewed every year. 



It recently took me two weeks to get my Spanish fishing licence, steps as set out below,
1/ visited fishing shop in Pozo Alcon taking with me several old licences, the only ones they would accept were 1991 and 1993.

2/ Antonio the the owner completed the application, you will need to take passport and NIE and proof of address. He then gives you a receipt.


3/ You then wait for a letter from The Junta Andaluciaa, this will contain you permission to get a licence.

4/. Return to shop for insurance, this is obligatory in Spain and you won't get a licence without it.

5/. Take letter and insurance to bank, Caja Rural will do it, they will aske you if you want Trucha on it, this is trout so if you want to fish for trout you will need it, take al id with you, pay your money and they will print your licence, this is only temporary but will allow you to fish until your plastic card arrives.

6/ Go home and pack your gear to go fishing.

7/ Plastic card arrived following week.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Swerve said:


> Here is a post from another forum below Hopefully it will help.
> 
> I've also read that you can get a licence from Cadiz. I'm going to Cadiz in a few weeks time so if anyone can confirm this and point me in the right direct. Also are licences renewed every year.
> 
> ...


But that would be for a freshwater licence with trout surely ? No use if you wish to fish from the beach which is another type of licence & from from a boat is different again.


----------

